# Mice Live Under My Garage



## Katigan (Apr 15, 2010)

There is a corner inside of my garage where small fuzzy black mice come out and pick at the garbage. I haven't seen this breed inside of our house in the several years we've lived here, but they dig holes from the outside (where the garage floor meets our gravel driveway) and live under the garage. I keep filling the holes with rocks/gravel/sand/mud/etc. They keep digging through it. I THINK these are from the same mice; it would only make sense. 
So, I planned on digging out as much as I could under the concrete slab in front of our garage door and filling it up with quickrete. But now, I'm wondering if I shouldn't bother. Does anyone out there know if this would deter them or not? Anyone have this problem and deal with it? Maybe I should just get a billion mouse traps? I'm worried that they'll just find a way to dig under the quickrete or start getting under the garage somewhere else. 
Let me know your DIYer's opions.


----------



## Pro Painter (Jun 25, 2008)

Go to the local animal shelter and adopt a lean and hungry cat. 

Feed it only dry food so it will have to forage for fresh red meat.

Let Nature take its course.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Stick some Decon in the holes.
If there not dead there just going to come in someplace else.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Put up a mini 600 volt electric fence.....

or you could Joe's or Pro's idea

Best


----------



## Arlo (Jan 17, 2008)

Katigan said:


> I haven't seen this breed inside of our house in the several years we've lived here.....
> .


 
You mean you have a DIFFERENT breed of mice living inside the house??


----------



## Katigan (Apr 15, 2010)

No, we live in a very rural area. I've caught brown field mice in our basement, and once found evidence of a rat that seems to be gone now. 
I've thought about the cat thing, but I really don't want it around my kids. We have plenty of wild cats around anyways, as well as foxes, and raccoons, and bears, etc. I never see the mice outside or inside (other than the garage). The holes they make in the driveway are the most annoying thing about them. I think I will dig out the holes and throw in some poison. I'm glad I didn't waste my time trying to block them in with concrete. Thanks!


----------



## Larryh86GT (Feb 2, 2013)

The mice are just going to keep coming in a rural area. It sounds like you are on the right track.


----------

